# Pretty Ballerina Baby Set Knitting Pattern



## HamptonTowers (Sep 30, 2013)

Knitting Pattern to knit Pretty Ballerina Set including Tutu Skirt, Wrapover Top, Headband and Ballet Slippers. In sizes 14", 16" and 18" Chest.
Knitted in DK/8 ply on 4mm needles.
All knitted on two needles.
Special Offer for a limited period at £1.50/ $2.46 USD 
See my shop for more unique designs.
INSTANT DOWNLOAD. 
http://www.etsy.com/shop/HamptonTowers?ref=shop_sugg


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is so precious!!!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I had a look at some of your preemie patterns and will be ordering these next payday! You had some really cute things that look simple enough for a knitter such as I (not very good) LOL I think my little preemies will be very cute going home in these.


----------



## HamptonTowers (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks DonnieK 
All my patterns are quite simple, probably the trickiest is the baby Santa outfit because the pattern is over 10 rows and every row is a pattern row but the 10 row pattern st is in large print on the last page to use whilst knitting. Any problems I'm here to help
Kind regards
Naomi xx


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

HamptonTowers said:


> Thanks DonnieK
> All my patterns are quite simple, probably the trickiest is the baby Santa outfit because the pattern is over 10 rows and every row is a pattern row but the 10 row pattern st is in large print on the last page to use whilst knitting. Any problems I'm here to help
> Kind regards
> Naomi xx


THIS is what I love about the Designers here on KP, you can actually "talk" to them and receive help if needed


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

extremely cute!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

sweet


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

That is absolutely adorable!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

this is very cute--I am getting ready to buy a whole group of your patterns on Ravelry.....!!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

I love this, its so cute, another on my list to do. :thumbup: :thumbup:

I've just got mine


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Naomi, did you use wool that had the sequins already in or did you add them after.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

I went in to buy my Hamptom Towers patterns but you didn't put in the link to purchase the ballerina outfit. I will wait then get them!! Thanks!!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Just so sugary sweet! :-D


----------



## Gigiky (Feb 8, 2012)

Does anyone know how to do the stitch in the border? I just saw a similar stitch (all over) in a sweater at a retail store, and it was really pretty.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

kippyfure said:


> I went in to buy my Hamptom Towers patterns but you didn't put in the link to purchase the ballerina outfit. I will wait then get them!! Thanks!!


Naomi has given the link to her shop, with the picture.

http://www.etsy.com/shop/HamptonTowers?ref=shop_sugg


----------



## littlewind53 (Apr 25, 2011)

This is just too adorable. What are the sizes?


----------



## sharon1951 (Mar 17, 2011)

Just beautiful. I've purchased pattern and can't wait to knit this


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

So cute!!


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

That is a gorgeous outfit! Very nicely thought out and made!!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Naomi!this is one spectacular little set,a wonderful assortment of patterns in your shop..Beautiful Work as Always.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

It's gorgeous, love it!


----------



## neneknitter (Jul 31, 2013)

I find out next month if I am having a grand daughter or grandson... I bought the pattern today just in case!!! Thank you for sharing, you have beautiful patterns. I have a feeling I will be visiting often!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

That is a really cute setxx


----------



## sandy wright (Jul 14, 2011)

Just had a look at your shop - couldn't resist have bought 2 patterns so far.....


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Beautiful! Wish I had a little girl in the family to knit it for.


----------

